# [X11] Comment afficher les accents ?



## nartu (17 Janvier 2006)

j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'afficher les *accents* sur X11 ?

j'ai essayé d'aller dans le menu Edit > Special Characters mais je vois pas comment ajouter les lettres accentuées comme le "é" ...
La touche clavier "é" semble ne pas etre reconnue, puisqu'en tapant dessus, rien ne s'affiche sur le terminal X11 alors qu'elle est bien reconnue sur le terminal "standard"...


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2006)

Curieux, je n'ai aucun souci (avec un clavier QWERTY).

Je transfère ce sujet vers Unix


----------



## FjRond (17 Janvier 2006)

Aucun problème ni avec zsh, ni avec bash (clavier azerty).


----------

